

Show HN: Internet's Classiest Page - neil_s
http://jsfiddle.net/neil_s/PJ4sQ/5/embedded/result/

======
jerantfox
Citation is classy
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ca4bl/time_to_ge...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ca4bl/time_to_get_classy/)

Hope that's you u/tadallagash.

~~~
neil_s
Thanks for fishing out the source for me, I just found it on Facebook. Added
the attribution now, but seems like I can't update the link on HN and I can't
get the new content at the old jsfiddle link. Here's the new one:

[http://jsfiddle.net/neil_s/PJ4sQ/6/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/neil_s/PJ4sQ/6/embedded/result/)

------
seg
This is pretty cool, methinks.

